# Fairyfay from Austria happy birthday!



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hallo Fay.

Happy birthday from the Netherlands!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Wishing You A Very Happy Birthday!!!!!*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great day!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy, Happy Birthday!!! arty:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy birthday:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!

Ryan


----------

